# What is the worst sub-forum on Kiwi Farms



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 27, 2019)

Like the title says, what is the worst sub-forum we currently have?
I myself would have to think about my choice on this, because all the ones in the poll are pretty bad.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 27, 2019)

Supporters. It's full of cucks.


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 27, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> animal control
> the people it covers are genuinely sickening


La Zorra is at least equal in that regard


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 27, 2019)

Darksydephil because it's boring.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Mar 27, 2019)

Article and Happenings allows for the posting of low-quality article copypastes followed by the usual weak-sauce banter.


Uncanny Valley said:


> Darksydephil because it's boring.


Yet he is the most tolerable of the major lolcows, being _only_ stupid, greedy and needlessly angry. At least he is not as regularly disgusting like Chris-chan, the other Phil or Tommy McUglyFace.


----------



## LofaSofa (Mar 27, 2019)

Beauty Parlor, too many drama thirsy fat boomer moms gossiping instead of laughing at cows.


----------



## Luigi (Mar 27, 2019)

The one you like the most.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 27, 2019)

it's a toss between general discussion, because it's full of stupid ass convo discussions and beauty parlor, which is a concentrate of bitchy ass estrogen and troons.


----------



## PoisonedBun (Mar 27, 2019)

The circlejerk in A&H is a little exhausting and doesn't lend itself to good discussion.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Mar 27, 2019)

Cho Chan said:


> The circlejerk in A&H is a little exhausting and doesn't lend itself to good discussion.


A&H can be decent for non-mainstream commentary on news or to be exposed to articles you may not stumble on otherwise. It really depends on the thread's subject though.

I think Hamberlynn's subforum is super dull for the most part, if only because her best days are far behind her.


----------



## AJ 447 (Mar 27, 2019)

fuck you i've worked really hard to get it down to only like 75%


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 27, 2019)

Cryptoshekels because it's full of Monopoly money connoisseurs.


----------



## JSGOTI (Mar 27, 2019)

The one you post in most.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Mar 27, 2019)

Deep Thoughts, aka Weed Thoughts

"We're a smart subforum because we know about philosopher quotes! We also have a wretched hatred for other human beings!"


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Mar 27, 2019)

Animal Control because it's 100% furries in there and every single furry on earth is a pedophile.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 27, 2019)

All of them


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Mar 27, 2019)

Luigi said:


> The one you like the most.





JSGOTI said:


> The one you post in most.





Jewelsmakerguy said:


> All of them


These three know their forums


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 27, 2019)

A&H is the biggest circlejerk, but Deep Thoughts can get pretty damn spergy


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Mar 27, 2019)

I still say Amberlynn isn't big enough to warrant an entire sub-forum.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 27, 2019)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> I still say Amberlynn isn't big enough to warrant an entire sub-forum.


How much bigger do you think she can get?


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Mar 27, 2019)

Food anything because it makes me hungry even if I'm already eating.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Mar 27, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> How much bigger do you think she can get?


YOU FOOL!
She can get much bigger than _that._


----------



## Lackadaisy (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm salty that Inner Circle threads bump content off the front page.

A&H is pretty jerky, even for me. There's a clear sub-forum culture there, for good or bad.

Rat Kings is only worth it for the McKinnon and Jake Alley threads in my opinion.

Best sub-forum shoutout goes to Community Watch.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 27, 2019)

We need other poll options for the rest of the main area ones
Phil Haskins-Delici (ADF)- 90% of posts are potato/stink ditch/anime jokes and/or @The Dude being mad online
Tooter: Potentially the grossest subforum, based on content alone.
International Clique: Kiwi /int/, full of huehuehues (and krauts)
Wu: thousands of pages of "where's the campaign John?" & Gamergate leftovers
Community Watch: The only lolcow community we need to watch a little closer is our own
Beauty Parlour: Girl cooties and girldick cooties 
Internet Gaymous: e-celebs aka "Kiwi DHI" or "Internet Bloodspergs". Everyone involved is on drugs and/or a pedophile
La Zorra: aka the reason why trannies kill themselves. Thanks Greta!
Tumblr: you know why this one sucks, on the bright side we can put it to sleep when tumblr shuts down.
Lolcow General: more like autism general
LLP: Law nerds, 50% of posts are @AnOminous (although thats a good thing)
Proving Grounds: more like thread graveyard for spergs who can't make threads. aka why @chimpburgers shouldn't have died.


----------



## Tesshollidaysflupaknees (Mar 27, 2019)

Christian Weston Chandler. Trolling him has been done to death.


----------



## dopy (Mar 27, 2019)

i honestly don't get why people follow ALR at this point, she's boring af


----------



## cuddle striker (Mar 27, 2019)

community watch/beauty parlor/lolcow are pretty good. 

anything related to current events is always a shit fest, but that's fine too.

why do Tooter and Amber need so much space? it's crazy.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Mar 27, 2019)

A&E is a mixture of good and absolute garbage. 
The good stuff is the occasional insightful or witty posts about news.
The absolute garbage is the /pol/ autists screaming about niggers, faggots, or kikes every thread and generally acting like NPCs.
ALR is gross and boring but mainly stays in her own corner.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 27, 2019)

> BP isn't one of the poll options.


Cucked @NARPASSWORD tbh.

Also, for those saying that A&H is a circlejerk, this entire site is a circlejerk. News is easier to make fun of than some tranny shitting up Twitter for the 30th time- though the /pol/ kiddies are still awful.


Spoiler



Please make me A&H mod. ;_;


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 27, 2019)

Nothing will ever match the level of autism of the original Enter forum.

Also nothing will match the concentrated boredom of the Loveshy Therapy Center because it eventually just turned into the same retard over and over again.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Mar 27, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> We need other poll options for the rest of the main area ones
> Phil Haskins-Delici (ADF)- 90% of posts are potato/stink ditch/anime jokes and/or @The Dude being mad online
> Tooter: Potentially the grossest subforum, based on content alone.
> Internet Gaymous: e-celebs aka "Kiwi DHI" or "Internet Bloodspergs". Everyone involved is on drugs and/or a pedophile


Of course everyone in Internet Bloodsports is on drugs! So is 90% of the goddamn adult YouTube commenters! Oxycodone is a fucking hell of a drug! So is Moonohol and Moonjuana!
Tooter is gross on his own, his subforum would be as a result; just look at the guy and his accomplishments;
And The Dude is a special kind of exceptional, like me. Cherish him. He is not to be hated.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 27, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> because it eventually just turned into the same exceptional individual over and over again.


((((((@Cosmos))))))


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 27, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Nothing will ever match the level of autism of the original Enter forum.
> 
> Also nothing will match the concentrated boredom of the Loveshy Therapy Center because it eventually just turned into the same exceptional individual over and over again.



Enter forum 2.0 will exceed your expectations then.


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 27, 2019)

The Chrischan sub attracts more retarded cows than a “FREE STEAK” sign at a slaughterhouse.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 27, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Nothing will ever match the level of autism of the original Enter forum.
> 
> Also nothing will match the concentrated boredom of the Loveshy Therapy Center because it eventually just turned into the same exceptional individual over and over again.


That's why this is only for current sub-forums. Because I knew that if we included every single sub-forum in the site's history, the Entersphere would win by a fucking landslide.
(well, either that or the Salt Mine.)


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 27, 2019)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Salt Mine.)


OWO


----------



## Pickle Dick (Mar 27, 2019)

NARPASSWORD said:


> (well, either that or the Salt Mine.)


tbh, the salt mine was my favorite subforum and i wish it would come back.

anyway, the worst subforum  is wiki discussion because no one cares about said wiki


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 27, 2019)

I don't think the biggest sub-forums are the worst but I don't really go on them that often unless some major news happens. 

Articles and Happenings have a lot of threads that get messy real fast so I'd nominate that one.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 27, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Nothing will ever match the level of autism of the original Enter forum.


A&H sure is trying though.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 27, 2019)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> A&H sure is trying though.


No, you.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Mar 27, 2019)

Animal Control by a mile. Furries taint everything they touch. Also, the percentage of people in said forum who are themselves furries is incredibly high. 

The Brianna Wu and Amberlynn forums are mostly just boring.


----------



## dopy (Mar 27, 2019)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> A&H sure is trying though.


a&h will be the last stand of right wing spergery on the internet, protected by overlord rabiesdoggo
after the last stand, there will be no more r*ght wingers inshallah, and we will usher in the glorious trooniphate
but seriously there's fewer and fewer places to  sperg out about leftists turning the frogs gay these days


----------



## RichardMongler (Mar 28, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> We need other poll options for the rest of the main area ones
> Phil Haskins-Delici (ADF)- 90% of posts are potato/stink ditch/anime jokes and/or @The Dude being mad online
> Tooter: Potentially the grossest subforum, based on content alone.
> International Clique: Kiwi /int/, full of huehuehues (and krauts)
> ...


CWC may not have been my first lolcow, but he singlehandedly inspired lolcow following in the first place. There will be no other cow like him. Ever.

ADF is just disgusting. So is Tommy Tooter.

DSP may be interesting to some, but not to me. Still, the breadth of his online history warrants its own subforum.

Amberlynn Reid is boring to me, but if others want to follow her, fine.

Beauty Parlour is just a ghetto for e-thots. Can't consider it the worst because I don't use it, but I don't care for any of the people followed there.

Tumblr is also a wasteland. Absolutely nothing there is worth bringing up because its userbase is so homogenous in the content they produce.

I don't give a fuck about furries, so Animal Control is of no interest to me.

La Zorra is interesting because of the disgusting people using LGBT+ politics for personal gain. At this rate, Zach "Zinnia Jones" Antolak could get his own subforum.

The International Lolcow forum seems fun, but since I'm a typical American, I won't be able to get any mileage out of it.

The Community Watch forum is pretty instructive for documenting genuinely disturbing or toxic communities. Most of the individual users on those places won't warrant their own threads, but studying the echo chambers they post in can be enlightening.

I feel Lolcow General and the General Discussion forums are almost redundant considering the vast amount of specialized forums. Interesting / fun discussions are sadly pretty rare on those boards, but keeping them may be necessary for threads that don't fit anywhere else.

Articles and Happenings may not be conducive to great discussions, but it's a fun place to post. The need to discuss the news will be forever embedded into our civilization, so if nothing else, see it as a necessary evil.

Deep Thoughts is sadly underused. The few posters who post cogent, informative and well-written comments make that forum all worthwhile.

As to the other forums, take 'em or leave 'em.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Mar 28, 2019)

Also, while I agree that A&H is bad, a forum to discuss current events can be good, whereas any forum that has furries as a topic will always be bad.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Mar 28, 2019)

*RichardMongler, *even though he disagreed with my terrible shit post, is the only man here I'd fully agree with; irony I guess.


dopy said:


> a&h will be the last stand of right wing spergery on the internet, protected by overlord rabiesdoggo
> after the last stand, there will be no more r*ght wingers inshallah, and we will usher in the glorious trooniphate
> but seriously there's fewer and fewer places to  sperg out about leftists turning the frogs gay these days


Go smoke more weed and come back when your content is decent. Or don't. Either way holy fuck this is lazy. Is anything here even written with even a second of context or originality? And yes, there's a few places. This is one of them. Maybe you should stick to that. Or, don't..


----------



## AJ 447 (Mar 28, 2019)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> I still say Amberlynn isn't big enough to warrant an entire sub-forum.


Amber is literally the most popular cow on this site. She gets more hits than Chris.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 28, 2019)

emspex said:


> Amber is literally the most popular cow on this site. She gets more hits than Chris.



She physically bigger than Chris.

SHES FUCKIN FAT


----------



## cuddle striker (Mar 28, 2019)

Pickle Dick said:


> tbh, the salt mine was my favorite subforum and i wish it would come back.
> 
> anyway, the worst subforum  is wiki discussion because no one cares about said wiki


salt mine  _salty tears_


----------



## An Account (Mar 28, 2019)

I like the Music Subforum well enough, but it doesn't need what are essentially three copies of the same thread. "Popular songs you hate," "Unpopular views about music," and "What's the worst song you've ever heard?" have all devolved into the same "Sperg about songs/musicians you hate" thread.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 28, 2019)

A&H sucks because it gets one trillion posts per second. Null has already banned one-word replies but that was not enough. We still get a lot of completely useless spam.

I'm already tired of reading "that for sure will be the end of Drumpf" for the 350th time just in the last week. Please, someone, ban these fuckers.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 28, 2019)

I dunno, before this thread it was probably animal control, but now it's this one because you created this shitty thread.


----------



## Recoil (Mar 28, 2019)

The rat King sub-forum never fails to get me feeling enraged.
Mostly because it's reporting is so on point.


----------



## Reynard (Mar 28, 2019)

The answer to this question is yes.

For real, though, A&H is probably the worst.  It’s still useful, as it’s a way to keep up with shit, so it’s sort of like a necessary “evil.”  Evil is a strong word, but that’s how the phrase goes.  Ignore most comments, make a fun shitpost or two, and pay the most attention to the OP and not much else.

Animal control is filled with furry apologists, people that get mad at any furry for simply existing, and gross thread subjects, but it managed to take down an animal abuse ring, so that oughta count for something, though.


----------



## Xarpho (Mar 28, 2019)

I would put La Zorra since trannies are gross and usually the content is Twitter sperging, and the ADF forum is just an expanded version of that with its own sets of jokes, none of which were that funny to that begin with. I put A&H, not because of "muh kiwi /pol/" but because it's usually depressing, and I come to Kiwi Farms to enjoy myself, not indulge in how much the world sucks.


----------



## MrTroll (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice try getting us to pick just one but they're all equally bad.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Mar 28, 2019)

Multimedia has been taken over by Disney just like the entertainment industry has.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 28, 2019)

Reynard said:


> Animal control is filled with furry apologists, people that get mad at any furry for simply existing, and gross thread subjects, but it managed to take down an animal abuse ring, so that oughta count for something, though.


The problem is that the thread on said animal abuse ring also brought out a bunch of highly exceptional people into the light. Be it defenders, apologists or those who tried to dox someone through an ice cream shop.


----------



## registered 2 hide avatars (Mar 28, 2019)

Salt Mines. It was so bad, it got baleeted. Just kidding it was actually the only good subforum


----------



## Reynard (Mar 28, 2019)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> The problem is that the thread on said animal abuse ring also brought out a bunch of highly exceptional people into the light. Be it defenders, apologists or those who tried to dox someone through an ice cream shop.


The fact that my dumb ice cream half-joke got taken so seriously surprised me.  Like, my point was more that the guy was in more of a Hispanic community because they seem to do apple flavored stuff a lot.  I wasn’t expecting people to start walking into ice cream shops and LARPing their own autistic version of LA Noir.  Oh how things always end up crazier than you expect.


----------



## Wallace (Mar 28, 2019)

A&H. It's a magnet for retards that is turning this place into Diet /pol/.


----------



## LU 010 (Mar 28, 2019)

A&H because the entire forum is the same four volcanic right-wing takes repeated over and over until we can all recite them in our sleep. I don't even mind spergy political takes but the unoriginal monotony of it all makes me want to go antagonize a hillbilly militia if only to end my own suffering.


----------



## Cosmos (Mar 28, 2019)

Randall Fragg said:


> A&E is a mixture of good and absolute garbage.
> The good stuff is the occasional insightful or witty posts about news.
> The absolute garbage is the /pol/ autists screaming about niggers, faggots, or kikes every thread and generally acting like NPCs.
> ALR is gross and boring but mainly stays in her own corner.





Wallace said:


> A&H. It's a magnet for exceptional individuals that is turning this place into Diet /pol/.





Screaming Bird said:


> A&H because the entire forum is the same four volcanic right-wing takes repeated over and over until we can all recite them in our sleep. I don't even mind spergy political takes but the unoriginal monotony of it all makes me want to go antagonize a hillbilly militia if only to end my own suffering.



I'm really glad other people have noticed A&H's descent into /pol/-lite over the past several months. Oftentimes posting anything that's not far-right gets you deluged with dumb ratings by newfags who are salty you've broken up the circlejerk. I consider myself to be left-leaning, but I do agree with conservatives on some things and I would be classified as a moderate in every sense of the word. Posters on A&H have unironically told me I'm a brainwashed member of the progressive cult and that I need to be "red-pilled." Yeah, no thanks. 

The old A&H wasn't perfect, but left-leaning and right-leaning people could discuss the news in peace. We had good conversations. Now the place has been inundated by alt-right speds who REEEEEE at opposing opinions threatening their echo chamber. I dunno why I keep posting there other than 1.) I still want to discuss the news and 2.) I want to break up the circlejerk at least a little so it doesn't completely devolve into diet /pol/.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 28, 2019)

Cosmos said:


> I'm really glad other people have noticed A&H's descent into /pol/-lite over the past several months. Oftentimes posting anything that's not far-right gets you deluged with dumb ratings by newfags who are salty you've broken up the circlejerk. I consider myself to be left-leaning, but I do agree with conservatives on some things and I would be classified as a moderate in every sense of the word. Posters on A&H have unironically told me I'm a brainwashed member of the progressive cult and that I need to be "red-pilled." Yeah, no thanks.
> 
> The old A&H wasn't perfect, but left-leaning and right-leaning people could discuss the news in peace. We had good conversations. Now the place has been inundated by alt-right speds who REEEEEE at opposing opinions threatening their echo chamber. I dunno why I keep posting there other than 1.) I still want to discuss the news and 2.) I want to break up the circlejerk at least a little so it doesn't completely devolve into diet /pol/.



You are a brave soldier of love and bitching on the internet.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 29, 2019)

Salt ratings from A&H tards who don't know they're just a tard zoo.  Lol.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Mar 29, 2019)

Amberlynns subforum bores me to tears.


----------



## RichardMongler (Mar 29, 2019)

ITT: Salty non-right-wingers too stupid to use Deep Thoughts.


----------



## PT 522 (Mar 29, 2019)

La Zorra is fun content wise but a lot of its regulars are complete idiot or can't tell the difference between male pattern baldness and having a big forehead. So I end up just scrolling through threads ignoring every post spare those with content


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 29, 2019)

RichardMongler said:


> ITT: Salty non-right-wingers too stupid to use Deep Thoughts.


I think you mean... non-right people.  Because they're wrong, you see.  

Basically, my point is, some of us right-wingers are too stupid too.


----------



## Xarpho (Mar 29, 2019)

Cosmos said:


> I'm really glad other people have noticed A&H's descent into /pol/-lite over the past several months. Oftentimes posting anything that's not far-right gets you deluged with dumb ratings by newfags who are salty you've broken up the circlejerk. I consider myself to be left-leaning, but I do agree with conservatives on some things and I would be classified as a moderate in every sense of the word. Posters on A&H have unironically told me I'm a brainwashed member of the progressive cult and that I need to be "red-pilled." Yeah, no thanks.
> 
> The old A&H wasn't perfect, but left-leaning and right-leaning people could discuss the news in peace. We had good conversations. Now the place has been inundated by alt-right speds who REEEEEE at opposing opinions threatening their echo chamber. I dunno why I keep posting there other than 1.) I still want to discuss the news and 2.) I want to break up the circlejerk at least a little so it doesn't completely devolve into diet /pol/.


If you wanted to really break up circlejerking, the first thing to do would be removing ability to rate posts in that subforum. The second thing to do would be giving up on the fantasy on that left-wing and right-wing could discuss political issues peacefully and fully. Almost always what happens in Internet forums is that one side is eventually driven out from that section from either dogpiling or outright censorship (in extreme cases, the entire site, depending who the moderators are). I seem to recall reading that NeoGAF or ResetERA (I think the former) still claimed that there were right-wing members in their "diverse community" despite all evidence to the contrary.


----------



## RichardMongler (Mar 30, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> The second thing to do would be giving up on the fantasy on that left-wing and right-wing could discuss political issues peacefully and fully.


It is possible to discuss politics with someone who shares none of your intellectual traditions, but only if you arrive at that debate with good intentions and address each other in good faith. Again, Articles and Happenings isn't a place that is conducive for those discussions whereas Deep Thoughts should be.


----------



## Count groudon (Mar 30, 2019)

Yellow Shirt Guy said:


> Amberlynns subforum bores me to tears.


Personally I feel like any time a cow gets their own subforum it usually turns shitty within a few weeks. Most of them don’t really have enough oomph to support a whole section of the site dedicated to them and it gets fairly stale pretty quickly. I mean it can work, and in the past we’ve gotten a lot of great content from a few particularly crazy cows like ghost and GK, but i think we kind of jump the gun who should get that treatment sometimes.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 30, 2019)

fishmonger said:


> Cryptoshekels because it's full of Monopoly money connoisseurs.


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 30, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> View attachment 710781


----------

